# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Προβλημα με τα Signatures

## CyberPanos

Παιδια δεν γινετε να βαλω εικονα στην υπογραφη μου... εχω δοκιμασει πολλες και μου βγαζει συνεχως αυτο το μυνημα 
"Η πρόσβαση στην εικόνα είναι αδύνατη ή το αρχείο δεν ήταν εικόνα."  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Παναγιώτη, η εικόνα μπορεί να μπει μόνο απο σύνδεσμο, και δεν μπορεί να έχει ύψος πάνω απο 250 pixels. Το σύστημα δεν έχει δυνατότητα resize, επομένως πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος απο πριν οτι δεν ξεπερνάει αυτό το ύψος. Επίσης πρέπει να είναι αποθηκευμένη σε μορφή .jpg.

----------


## CyberPanos

> Παναγιώτη, η εικόνα μπορεί να μπει μόνο απο σύνδεσμο, και δεν μπορεί να έχει ύψος πάνω απο 250 pixels. Το σύστημα δεν έχει δυνατότητα resize, επομένως πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος απο πριν οτι δεν ξεπερνάει αυτό το ύψος. Επίσης πρέπει να είναι αποθηκευμένη σε μορφή .jpg.


Αυτη εδω ειναι :
http://www.signaturebar.com/signatures/ ... oon-image/
Νομιζω ειναι σωστο το μεγεθος....
Και η επιλογη "εισαγωγη εικονων" δεν μου ανοιγει για να βαλω εικονα ..

----------


## Niva2gr

Τελικά πράγματι υπάρχει ένα θεματάκι. Θα προσπαθήσω να το φτιάξω. 
Πάντως τις εικόνες δεν τις ανεβάζεις απο τον υπολογιστή σου. Κάνεις copy το url της φωτογραφίας και χρησιμοποιείς το εργαλειάκι με την εικονίτσα.

----------


## CyberPanos

> Τελικά πράγματι υπάρχει ένα θεματάκι. Θα προσπαθήσω να το φτιάξω. 
> Πάντως τις εικόνες δεν τις ανεβάζεις απο τον υπολογιστή σου. Κάνεις copy το url της φωτογραφίας και χρησιμοποιείς το εργαλειάκι με την εικονίτσα.


Ναι το γνωριζω ...  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Κάτι τρέχει και με τα κουμπάκια μορφοποίησης! Ουφ! Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το φτιάξω.

Προς το παρόν πλέον μπορείς να βάλεις εικόνα στην υπογραφή σου βάζοντας μόνος σου τα .

----------


## CyberPanos

Ευχαριστουμε..  ::

----------


## ananda

παιδιά ούτε εγώ μπορώ να βάλω εικόνα στην υπογραφή μου  :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπορείς, μόνο εφόσον τη λινκάρεις απο εξωτερικό σύνδεσμο. Επίσης φρόντισε να είναι σχετικά μικρή καί σε διαστάσεις, καί σε μέγεθος.

----------


## ananda

τελικά μήπως τα κατάφερα!

----------


## ananda

ΟΧΙ   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Αγγελική, η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη! Θέλεις να την πάρω, να σου την μικρύνω και ύστερα να σου δώσω εγώ λινκ για να την βάλεις στην υπογραφή σου;

----------


## ananda

Μαρία ναι 
θα το ήθελα αν μπορείς
ευχαριστώ πολύ  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Λοιπόν, έτοιμη!
Πάρε αυτό το λινκ: http://tinyurl.com/349b49q
και βάλε το εκεί που έχω τις τελίτσες στο [img]...[/img] (δεν το κάνω τώρα για να μην βγει η φωτογραφία και δεν βλέπεις τί κάνω.)

Καπως έτσι : 

Αν περαστεί σωστά λογικά θα βγει αυτή η φωτογραφία:

----------


## ananda

Μαρία σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το link αλλά όπως θα δεις 
ακόμα δεν τα έχω καταφέρει  :sad:  !

----------


## ananda

επίσης θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι πρόβλημα έχω και με τη μορφοποίηση κειμένου
δεν δέχεται τίποτα!

----------

